# Newbie quiz



## PhilinYuma (Jul 20, 2011)

Here's a quick quiz for anyone who has joined the forum since July, 2009.

What is or was H.R. 669? What happened to it, and was it really worth getting excited about?


----------



## Idolofreak (Jul 20, 2011)

It was a bill in Congress in 2009-2010 to prevent the introduction of non-native animals. It never became a law, but it should've, considering the python situation in Florida.


----------



## Colorcham427 (Jul 21, 2011)

Seriously, your opinion is "yes" for the law, or are you surprised it never became a law considering the situation. Sorry, I just can't get some statements without a tone of voice lol.


----------



## Rick (Jul 21, 2011)

It hasn't progressed at all which is good. For certain places such as Fl such a law makes sense. However, a blanket ban for the whole country is not needed.

http://www.govtrack.us/congress/bill.xpd?bill=h111-669


----------



## Idolofreak (Jul 21, 2011)

Yeah, I don't mean it should be a law for the whole country, just that it would help southern Florida.  You know, like just a state law?


----------



## Idolofreak (Jul 21, 2011)

Rick said:


> http://www.govtrack.us/congress/bill.xpd?bill=h111-669


 :lol: That's the same website I went to!


----------



## Idolofreak (Jul 21, 2011)

Brian Aschenbach said:


> Seriously, your opinion is "yes" for the law, or are you surprised it never became a law considering the situation. Sorry, I just can't get some statements without a tone of voice lol.


I'm just surprised that it hsn't become a state law in FL yet.


----------



## mykey14 (Aug 31, 2011)

I live in southern Florida! If they were to pass that law I don't think I could get any exotic mantids! I would have to get boring old chinese and bark mantids.


----------



## GreenOasis (Aug 31, 2011)

Don't worry, they've now got that show "Swamp Wars" to get folks all warmed up to the idea of voting it into law...for our "protection", you know. &lt;_&lt;


----------



## jrh3 (Sep 1, 2011)

the snake problem has stimulated the economy, it has created many jobs, Snake hunters.


----------



## lancaster1313 (Sep 1, 2011)

Growing up here in S. Florida, I have noticed a few awesome native lizard species just drop in population, and even disappear in most areas, only to be replaced with invasives that are so common that I can find at least 3 species in my small yard(in greater #s than the natives were), at any time, and find no native species. &lt;_&lt; 

I am aware that even with experienced hobbiests, accidents can happen, but there are plenty of irresponsible pet owners out there that release things, because they can no longer keep the commitment to their pets. I believe that sales of exotics, to just anyone in a climate like this, is what needs to be restricted.

Even if it means restrictions on what I keep, I agree that something has to be done to prevent it from getting worse.

It is definitely not a comforting thought that my kid could encounter a mamba, cobra, or large constrictor, when outside playing.

I have loved reptiles since I can remember, but it was a lot more comfortable when I "thought" that there were only 4( easily identifyable) types of venomous snakes to be found in North America. Rattlers, Cottonmouths, Copperheads, and Corals.


----------



## GreenOasis (Sep 1, 2011)

It's simple, really. All captive-bred &amp; sold animals in the state of Florida need to be have RFID tags inserted. When you buy a snake or lizard or what-have-you, you must wait the 7-10 days for the registered number to be transferred to your ownership information, etc. (Kind of like waiting for a handgun.) All non-native animals that are captured that do not have RFID tags are immediately destroyed. Animals that are captured with tags, are returned to the registered owners, who could face hefty fines for not having the animals properly secured.

Sound like a solution?

Thing is, these animals were already released, either accidentally or on purpose, and are now breeding in the wild. No amount of "legislation" is going to stop that now, so why bother trying to get it passed &amp; punish animal lovers? I think the tags are the best solution.  

Anyone hear about the reptile facility down there that was struck by a large hurricane some years ago? (Saw it on Swamp Wars.) Most of their cages were destroyed and animals were released accidentally...including venomous species. This is not a problem of "irresponsible owners letting them go", but an act of nature...but we all know that irresponsibility (mostly on the part of inexperienced teens or unintelligent adults) happens, too.


----------



## lancaster1313 (Sep 1, 2011)

> Anyone hear about the reptile facility down there that was struck by a large hurricane some years ago? (Saw it on Swamp Wars.) Most of their cages were destroyed and animals were released accidentally...including venomous species. This is not a problem of "irresponsible owners letting them go", but an act of nature...but we all know that irresponsibility (mostly on the part of inexperienced teens or unintelligent adults) happens, too.


Believe me, I have heard about that unfortunate incident. Accidents do happen, and I feel for the animals in that case as well.

The tagging sounds like a great idea.  Do they make tags for the smaller species, like geckos and anoles? Not that some of them aren't already too well established. We don't need more. :lol:


----------



## PhilinYuma (Sep 2, 2011)

I think that tags would ease the problem, since folks might be less likely to let animals loose if they face a fine when caught, but many of these animals will not be caught, and once they breed, the babies, of course, will not have tags, Remember, though, that we have been concentrating on the problem in Florida. HR 669 was a federal bill which died two years ago when it failed to get out of committee before the next session of the house. It was my opinion then and now that Rep. Bordallo, who sponsored the bill, was more interested in showing support for her constituents in Guam, which has been devastated by invasive species, than in taking on the US pet industry. When it failed, she could go home to Guam and ay, "Well, I tried."


----------



## GreenOasis (Sep 2, 2011)

Guam's not a state...yet...I really hope that they're not trying to change FEDERAL laws for the benefit of one "non"-state. &lt;_&lt; 

The RFID tags are only the size of a grain of rice, so you could technically insert it into even a small species (though it will show up as a lump).

They'll never tag house geckos or anoles, those are native species in Florida.  

We plan to tag our captive-bred higher end snakes at some point in the future...you know, whenever we're making BANK on them!


----------



## lancaster1313 (Sep 2, 2011)

I didn't mean, that small. :lol: 

Just imagine the effort it would take. :mellow: It is too late to even put a dent in many of our introduced species anyway.

I have 2 species of introduced anoles that are abundant in my yard alone,_Anolis equestris _and _Anolis sagrei_ Both species are larger and stronger than the native. I like them and they are cute, but they have outcompeted the native anoles in most areas around here and south. There are populations of Tokay geckos popping up in certain locations down here as well.

If I want to see our native _Anolis carolinensis_, I have to go to the pet store, a park, or protected area. I am glad that the _Anolis carolinensis_ is still doing well in areas North of S.Florida, and the species itself is probably in no danger, but things are definitely changing down here, and I miss seeing those green cuties as often as I did when I was young.


----------

